# The silly 12 o'clock rule.



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

When we pull into a site in Europe what ever time and they have a vacancy they welcome us and normally just let us on and a lot of time pitch ourselves. 
We arrived at a camping and caravan site today at 10.45 and said we have to wait until 12 o'clock to pitch up although our pitch was available. I just wonder the logic as all the staff have to rush around at 12. O'clock and cause the waiting car park to be overcrowded.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It's because the club needs to check that the grass is exactly the correct height before you pitch.

Also the marker post position has to be checked by GPS to make sure that the previous camper did not move it.

Possibly the orientation of the pitch has to be checked against any difference between magnetic and true north.

There is a lot more to running a CC or C&CC than us mere users know about.

In the €U, despite it being the source of all regulations, they manage without such precision - by ignoring it.

Simple!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's more likely that it's a blanket rule, which is really only important where there is a very narrow approach road. Then it makes excellent sense for departing vans to leave before 12.00, and arrivals to turn up after 12.00.

Having observed a number of idiots who refuse to comply, then end up nose to nose on the lane, I can understand why the CC and C&CC make it a blanket rule. At least then they expect no common sense to be applied, so won't be disappointed.

Dave  


P.S. I don't like daft rules either, but I can see the logic in this one.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*hows that?*

Neither club allows advance booking of particular pitches so im wondering how the OP knew "his/her" pitch was vacant?
And as a member of either club you would surely know that they would ask you to arrive at/after 12 ( and as non members they would tell you this when you made your booking) so did the OP forget or ignore the club guidance?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Noon*

I agree with the 1200 rule - site staff have other things to be doing such as fettling the toilet block, covering the morning reception etc....

We are booked on to a site in North Wales next week with a 2pm arrival and 11 am departure rule.

Russell


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: hows that?*



andyandsue said:


> Neither club allows advance booking of particular pitches so im wondering how the OP knew "his/her" pitch was vacant?
> And as a member of either club you would surely know that they would ask you to arrive at/after 12 ( and as non members they would tell you this when you made your booking) so did the OP forget or ignore the club guidance?


They prob walked in and looked??? 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: hows that?*



chiefwigwam said:


> andyandsue said:
> 
> 
> > Neither club allows advance booking of particular pitches so im wondering how the OP knew "his/her" pitch was vacant?
> ...


But since they couldn't book "their" pitch in advance (_you quoted the previous post_) how would they know it was theirs?? :?


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

The private sites are the same - we cannot get into Tantallon in Berwick before 2.

We had the same rules when we had our mobile homes - out by 10, not in before 2 - gives time for the people who run these places to have a bit of breathing space and for cleaning etc.

Really annoyed me when people would turn up "just wondered if it is alright to come in now as we have arrived early?" 

Then - "did you know the rubbish bin hasn't been emptied?"

It would have been if you they had turned up at the specified time grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Reminds me why we don't use formal sites. I also wonder when guidance and advice become rules  

Dick


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The Brits (that's mostly us) love to follow rules, we feel safe following rules and get annoyed when Johnny foreigner fails to observe them (fails to queue up etc).
Johnny Foreigner seems to have the same rules but is confident to use common sense when they are not relevant (Except the Germans that is). 
The Germans live by rules and must have everything right and in order, they even understand the rules of English grammar better than we do.

I once visited a German campsite and was asked to move my vehicle one tyre width to the right (or left; cannot remember which) and being British; I moved it :roll: 

Alan


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just try arriving (or departing from) a hotel room outside the appointed hour. Why should sites be any different? When DO they cut the grass. Not easy when you are on the pitch.

Gary


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I imagine the "late arrivals" area can be equally used by early birds :lol: 
Handbrake, kettle!


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*when does guidance and advice becomes rules?*

When people are too thick to get it!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

capitanjohn said:


> I just wonder the logic as all the staff have to rush around at 12. O'clock and cause the waiting car park to be overcrowded.


Did you ask the wardens ? Write to the relevant club to ask them ?

Directives like this usually have a good reason behind them and, rather than complaining about it, why don't you try to find out what the reasons are for this one ?

G


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think the 12.00 o'clock rule is eminently sensible - I can think of numerous sites where the approach road and reception / waiting area would be totally incapable of dealing with vans arriving at the same time as those departing - to say nothing of the gridlock that would ensue if there were no vacant pitches (because those departing were waiting until midday to leave) when hordes of motorhomes and caravans pitched up at 10.00am.

So saying there is nothing stopping anyone phoning ahead to see if an early arrival is acceptable. If not, is it that hard in a motorhome to find somewhere not far away to park up for an hour or two?


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

I would imagine, it would probably be a clause in their planning permission, traffic impact statement. Sad. but that's the way the world works.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We found the same in Germany

They really frowned on shadow running on the right hand side of the bike, the one he is used to off road

Never understood why as they rode three abreast and one of them was on the wrong side

In the end we just ignored them, if the look was very bad, shouted he's an English German shepherd sorry :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I guess it also has something to do with the fact that club wardens clean loos etc, around that time, unlike European sites where it is done by cleaners. If they are to get any lunch or time to do this then they cannot also be responding to a queue of people wanting to pitch. If the clubs employed cleaners then I'd assume the cost would come from increased site fees.

G


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't have a 
Problem with time of arrival

If that's what it is so be it

Fortunately we rarely stay on sites so not a problem 

Use CLs which dont seem to care

Aldra


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I am not saying anything this time. :banghead:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

rosalan said:


> I once visited a German campsite and was asked to move my vehicle one tyre width to the right (or left; cannot remember which) and being British; I moved it :roll:
> 
> Alan


Our pals once set up the caravan and awning on the wrong side of each other and plopped the car on the other. After watching them set up the wardens told them to move it the other way round - they refused and were 'awarded' three points ???? Never heard of that before


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

awarded??

I've never been awarded anything

Now I'm jealous

Aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

aldra said:


> awarded??
> 
> I've never been awarded anything
> 
> ...


Ten points and your out they said...? 

We tried all night to get them barred as we sung and played guitar loudly in THEIR caravan.... :lol:


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Cardigan wearing wankers that need to get a life for **** sake.

They can stick their caravan club up their arse


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

chiefwigwam said:


> Cardigan wearing w*&^*&s that need to get a life for f^&k sake.
> 
> They can stick their caravan club up their arse


Dont hold back! Say what you really feel!! 

I was going to get a job as a Warden but if I have to wear a Cardigan, forget it! 8O


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Having just got back from Holland and then spent the weekend at a C&C club I was struck by the amount of notices everywhere.
Signs telling you what not to do and what not to do. And those stupid yellow plastic " slippery floor" signs


They don't bother with all that abroad and it works really well.
Seems like us brits are just too dim to cope at home.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pat-H said:


> Having just got back from Holland and then spent the weekend at a C&C club I was struck by the amount of notices everywhere.
> Signs telling you what not to do and what not to do. And those stupid yellow plastic " slippery floor" signs
> 
> They don't bother with all that abroad and it works really well.
> Seems like us brits are just too dim to cope at home.


Just occasionally it would be cheering if people were to think outside a blinkered, prejudiced view and work out, for themselves, why things are as they are.

Why the signs ?

Human nature, whether British or European, is what it is. We've all seen campers break simple hygiene rules on sites. Whether putting up notices helps or not I couldn't say but at least you have no excuse of ignorance on a CC site if you empty your loo in the sink or let your dog wee on a pitch.

If you slip on an unsigned and unexpectedly slippery floor then, if you do yourself a lasting mischief, you can claim on insurance. If it was signed and you fell then you have only yourself to blame for not taking care. Insurance costs us all, not just the clubs, so making sure there are fewer claims has to be a good thing.

One of the clubs- can't remember which- is currently addressing the subject of warning and advisory signs. I'm sure they'd welcome your active input rather than impotent grumbling.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Just occasionally it would be cheering if people were to think outside a blinkered, prejudiced view and work out, for themselves, why things are as they are.


Please go and play in the traffic Grizzly.

You are talking good common sense - and you know that's not welcome on here!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :wink:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not wishing to grumble but to provide an observation. The more urbanised a society is the more rules are necessary to manage people. 

The UK is pretty well the most urbanised country in Europe, people are used to it and in fact as many posts have suggested actually take comfort in rules at times  

Friction can occur when the rebellious refuse to be regimented. Who is to say which group is at fault? Vive la difference! Just don't expect to bump into me at a big club site. CLs and the like yes.

Dick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Just don't expect to bump into me at a big club site. CLs and the like yes.
> 
> Dick


I do agree that having a site plastered with " Don't do / Do " signs is irritating and only wish they were not necessary. If nothing else it only points up the nasty things that people get up to. Talking to many wardens confirms that I've not seen even the tip of it.

We do use the big club sites- though not in high season when my patience couldn't stand it- as we tend to use the van as a hotel base for sight-seeing rather than a holiday venue in itself. Sadly the quieter CLs and CSs, which we'd prefer, tend to be miles away in the countryside.

G


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

The reason CC and CCC sites are covered in signs for this and that is largely to do with minimising the potential for claims against the club.
In the UK most organisations comply or even over comply with Health & Safety legislation or European utterances. Abroad these are to a greater or lessen extent ignored.

So "very hot water", "wet floor", "do not climb", "steep verge" etc are all aimed at rebutting claims for injury.

All the other signs are to do with each clubs corporate fixation with signs. 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*signs*

well im at the ccc bakewell club site and there isnt one do and dont sign and it works well


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Keep looking tude :wink: :wink:


----------



## GaryL (May 21, 2011)

Recently stayed at CC site. When I booked I was told to arrive after 12.00 due to a narrow road accessing the site so as to allow departing vehicles to get out without a jam. I got to the part just before where the road narrows at 11.15 and rang the site to see if they knew of any vehicles leaving and whether I could get in early. I was told "no problem". When I arrived at the Office I was told I was lucky that the main managers were away as they were not as flexible about this rule as they (the Temp Managers) were. They also said the rule was to give time to clean the toilets which they had then done.

If they had asked me to wait, I would have done so in the layby I was in and made a cup of tea.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

We woke up today to heavy rain in this part of Sweden - changed our plans to find a site where we could charge everything up - so arrived very early at a small harbour stellplatze - reception doesn't normally open till 10.00 - we arrived 9.45 - they were open - no probem - just find a space - Let us know - Life seems very much less regimented abroad and for sure common sense seems to be the norm rather than the exception -


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Are people staying more than one day on these estates banned form using the toilets until after midday?  Just curious.

Dick


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Can I humbly suggest that anyone wanting to know the reasons for the various rules, of both clubs, might want to try working for them for a season or two. You'd soon realise that they have to deal with the lowest common denominator, i.e most campers! Sadly not everyone understands that letting your dog poo and we on the pitch next door, just because it's an empty space, might not be the most friendly thing.

Washing your childs dirty clothes and nappies in the showers isn't as hygenic as you think!

Using the shower cubilce as a latrine and leaving your poo in the shower stall isn't acceptable and most people would find your habit despicable!

The entire site and its facilities aren't there for your own personal use. Other people would like to stay there too! So if it says you need to vacate your pitch before 12, it means just that. Likewise, getting there before 12 means the staff have to leave other important tasks just to tell you you can't come on!

The site staff are not your personal staff. They work there and live there, so would like to humbly ask that when they are having a meal, relaxing in their vans in an evening or asleep at night, it's not acceptable for you to come into their awning and shout at them or verbally abuse them just because your gas has run out and they ask you to wait until a more convenient time.

Oh! I forgot, arriving at 10 pm and expecting the site staff to leave their own vans and off duty time to pitch you just because you couldn't be bothered to set out a bit early is more than unacceptable. Would you expect to return to work to carry out some task at that time of night, without being paid? Well don't expect them too!

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Some rules are a pain, what REALLY annoys me (not shouting but emphasising) are the ones they dont enforce, like no ball games except in designated area, after one hits the van for the 3rd time.
Dogs not kept on leads, now I love dogs but have a very wary partner and a granddaughter who is terrified , neither of them have had a bad experience with dogs so think they must have been rabbits in a previous life, but those who think their dog, on an expanding lead who end up 3 pitches away from their own need a reminder, as do the ones who say they are only being friendly when they jump up.

Rant over, have been allowed on a couple of sites when we have inadvertantly arrived early, similarly have been allowed to stay longer, without paying extra, but not in high season.
It's only like arriving at a foreign site to discover siesta time is not the same as in the book and having to wait.

sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Experience of numerous campsites in France (mainly Municipals) is that although the hours of arrival/departure and office opening times are specified it is common practice to simply pitch up and then let the office know when it re-opens.

Never had a problem with that.

I have a problem with the "crying wolf" practice of leaving slippery floor signs in place long after the floor has dried.

I assume that most of the human race has eyes and a brain that function reasonably well. 

If I enter a toilet/shower block experience tells me the floor might be wet and slippery so I take suitable precautions.

I suspect more people trip over the warning signs than are saved by them.

Just to go slightly off-topic, it infuriates me in the UK the way temporary road works signs are left in place when the work is finished.

Especially the "no road markings" ones that are left in place long after the white line man has done his job.

Worse are the advance warning signs placed by the roadside that force vehicles to swerve out into the path of an oncoming vehicle similarly avoiding an "end of roadworks" sign.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> If I enter a toilet/shower block experience tells me the floor might be wet and slippery so I take suitable precautions.
> 
> .


The fact remains however that, if as we suspect, it is done to avoid having the hassle and expense of having to deal with an insurance claim, then the clubs are sensible to put up such signs. Their hands are tied.

If we want to get irritated against anything then perhaps, like so much, the buck needs to be passed well back to the beginning of the rise of the claims culture and those who started it.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Back off Grizzly.

You are talking sense again!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Are people staying more than one day on these estates banned form using the toilets until after midday?  Just curious.
> 
> Dick


Everyone is banned from using the loos for a period every day, Dick - they completely close them off for cleaning! :roll:
Something I have never experienced on a continental site, nor on the UK non-club sites we've used.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rogerblack said:


> Everyone is banned from using the loos for a period every day, Dick - they completely close them off for cleaning! :roll:
> Something I have never experienced on a continental site, nor on the UK non-club sites we've used.


Misleading statement Roger. :wink:

The main loos are closed off, but they *always *open up an alternative.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The problem is Roger is that both clubs pride themselves on their toilet/shower facilities and their cleanliness. The CCC even promises a refund if you complain and the loos are not cleaned in three hours. The facilities need to be cleaned daily and the sites are just too busy in an afternoon, and the staff are making sure everyone pitches safely, so to close them any other time just isn't practical. 

Before I worked on a site I too didn't understand why they were closed off. Now I do! It's impossible to do a thorough clean when the blocks are open. Some quite serious chemicals are used and it doesn't bear thinking about what damage it could do to your important little places!

When I was cleaning I was amazed at just how many people refuse to use the facilities in their vans. We opened up the disabled loos for general use to help solve the issue, but we got complaints from some disabled customers who objected to "their" loos being used by other campers. I did let some people use the opposite gender block to the one I was cleaning for an emergency now and again though too, but again some people complained at that. 

95% of the campers we came across were really nice people who were just out to have a nice break. The other 5% wouldn't have been happy if Jesus and his disciples were staffing the place! Some people, and from reading this threadsome posters on here, forget that the rules on sites are for everyone and not "everyone else, except me!"


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

If the club sites are so bad why do the people who complain still use them if I got bad service in a shop I would shop elsewhere .


Paul


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd always suspected these big estates for vans catered for a particular market. The more the thread goes on the more I realise that they are not for me  .

Annsman I have sympathy. Do you think that the British are different in their behaviour to other nationalities? Or is it that they are more easily cowed? Can't see a third alternative to explain the difference in attitude twixt here and there, can you?

Dick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Zepp said:


> If the club sites are so bad why do the people who complain still use them if I got bad service in a shop I would shop elsewhere . Paul


Quite so Paul. :wink:

*Dick *- Why not call in at a CC site and ask if you can have a look round. I'm certain the wardens will welcome your visit, and you may have your opinions modified? (_Though in which direction I can't predict!_ :lol: )

You are clearly not a self-centred moron, but the wardens have to cater for those as well, and they couldn't do it without some fairly robust rules to fall back on - if and when they are needed.

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Zeb:

_robust rules to fall back on - *if* and *when* they are *needed*. _

From reading many, many posts about the CC & C&CC it seems as though many complaints are due to the heavy print bits above.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know Dick. The more travel in the van and see countries on the mainland I realise how alike we all are. You get some people who follow the rules as written and you get some who don't think it applies to them. National stereotypes do pop up, whether its the Shrugging Frenchman, stern german, stiff upper lipped Brit, or what ever. But then I've met the stern Frenchman, stiff lipped German and Brits who can't be ar**ed as well as any Gallic waiter!

We're all just Humans and for the life of me I can't understand why your skin colour, place of birth, religeon or clothing makes you any better or worse than the next person.

It is amazing though how your attitude to site rules change when you get the other side of the counter! Those "petty" 5 metre, 12 o'clock arrival times, closed for cleaning, no arrivals after 8 rules do actually mean something and suddenly become important.

Don't even get me started on those people who swear blind they booked a pitch with space for an awning and look hurt/disgusted when you show them to one without. They either don't know, or forget, you can see their entire booking history, when they booked it, how they paid any deposit, used a call centre or booked on line and whether they did book for three children, not the four kids who appear out of the van when it stops! 

I was astounded when the grizzled old hand I first met when I went for my "work experience" week-end told me that the first thing I needed to know was "All campers lie! They lie about their bookings, how many people are in their party, it's not their dog that craps on the pitches, how big their unit is and how much nicer the staff at their last site was! 

Within the month I agreed with every word! :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think there is a valid British stereotype Annsman.

Dedicated and highly proficient whinger!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Met them! Had them on our site too! :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Dave, I am a member of the CC and have been since 2009. I’ve only used one of their big sites and was made extremely welcome by the wardens at a frantic and fraught time, I can’t speak highly enough of them, it was the Crystal Palace site Dec ’11 the water was off and we had to carry it from the toilets. Remember the snow in S London and Kent, we were desperate, we had limped in from the Tunnel, abandoned lorries, buses and cars all over S London. They took us in. I had phoned through only hours before. It was a good job that they did as it was the only place that you could pull off the road ‘cos of snow. Others arrived after us, we were put up on roadways as most of the site was inaccessible.

Just stayed the one night, although I did have a good look around the whole site. They are not for me. Maybe in similar circumstances yes, but for a holiday break no. Too regimented, I would not feel at ease there in the same way that I could never happily live on a big new housing estate no matter how upmarket it was. 

On the other hand I positively enjoy the experience of staying on French Municipal sites were you are many times hardly conscious of wardens, you can pitch any where, and pee anywhere whenever you want too  :wink: .

As I said I am sure club sites are enjoyed by many and obviously cater for a particular market. But it is not me and I can see reason in people’s rebellion.

ps Do they ALL have narrow approach roads  

Dick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> On the other hand I positively enjoy the experience of staying on French Municipal sites were you are many times hardly conscious of wardens, you can pitch any where, and pee anywhere whenever you want too  :wink: .
> 
> Dick


Use them or lose them too Dick. Municipals are being bought up in great numbers and turned into all-singing commercial sites which have as many rules and regs as any UK site along with commercial managers who supervise the hordes of service workers. They also pack in the campers much more tightly which I really do not like and are usually full of chalets and permanent vans. I'm afraid caravanning and motorhoming are past their glory days and have become big business all over Europe.

Very often in Europe, especially in the lower (ACSI) season you pitch up at a site around lunchtime, as we tend to do, to find it closed for a long lunch, barriers down and no entry until 4.30pm. Never found this in UK.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Annsman said:


> When I was cleaning I was amazed at just how many people refuse to use the facilities in their vans.


Once I am in charge I will be closing all the Loos and Showers and will run a course in how to turn on your shower and crap in your own toilet in the van. Ill call it "Club Together Hygiene Fun Day!!" I will be employing 747 as Hygiene inspector. 8O

Ill also be changing the name from Campsite to "Aireysostaplatz UK" 


Turn up and leave when you like and if Im having a kip/beer/eating/up to no good then just leave a tenner in the jar outside.

Problem solved.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Fair comment Dick - and I hadn't considered the singular advantage of being able to piddle where you like! :lol:

We don't really fall into any category. We use CC sites quite often and are happy enough with them, although the prices seem to be shooting up a bit too quickly recently! :roll: If you want consistently excellent facilities they are great, but like most good things - at a cost.

Although you need to be a bit selective we love the aires in France, and find them both convenient and very enjoyable when they are almost empty and in a delightfully rural spot. (_We don't often go in high season_.)

Municipals are great too, and the laissez faire is refreshing. Park where you like if the office is closed for a four hour lunch, and call in later if/when it opens. The facilities are often very "French" and frequently pong to high heaven, but it's their country and if that suits them we either choose to stay or we don't.

Wilding is good too, although we don't do it very often.

I suppose I'm trying to say there are a number of distinctly different camping _styles _(for want of a better word) all of which have their appeal or otherwise, for various quite different reasons. We use them all, according to the occasion and how we feel at the time. (_Isn't the freedom of motorhoming great!_ :wink: )

I think many others do the same. I'm not getting at you now, but I don't see the point of complaining bitterly about particular aspects of one "style" of camping when there are so many others to choose from. Just opt for the one that suits, and get on with enjoying the holiday. :wink:

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

After reading all the comments on this post it reminded me why we always head for Dover/Calais to get away from all these stupid rules 
the UK has. Wonderful to turn up at any Aires Stellplatz Campsite in Europe and if there is room pitch up at any time.

steve & ann.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi
> 
> After reading all the comments on this post it reminded me why we always head for Dover/Calais to get away from all these stupid rules
> the UK has. Wonderful to turn up at any Aires Stellplatz Campsite in Europe and if there is room pitch up at any time.
> ...


Haven't you ever noticed the massive signs with the many many rules often in French, Dutch/German and English at the entrances of many municipal and ex municipal sites in France 

Hope none of you have a twin axle motorhome as you won't be allowed in to some sites 

Admittedly we only tour France in the low season when they are glad to have any customers and they are more relaxed about arrival and departure times but the reception are often closed from noon until 3pm and at some Spanish? sites I seem to remember you can't even drive around the site at that siesta time 

We're on holiday so just chill and accept the quirks

Steve


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*i cant believe this topic is still going!*

Just " leave it!" and all go to bed will you all.............


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_the massive signs with the many many rules often in French, Dutch, German and English_

Those signs are a source of much amusement at the whacky translations!

Anyway I don't think any of the rules are really ever obeyed.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> _the massive signs with the many many rules often in French, Dutch, German and English_
> 
> Those signs are a source of much amusement at the whacky translations!
> 
> .


This is always a source of wonder to us. Every campsite and restaurant which translates anything for other nationalities has a huge resource at their command but they don't seem to use it.

How many of us have ever been asked just to look at a notice and put it into colloquial English before it is printed ? It doesn't need the skills of a translator, just someone who can change "It is forbidden to hang yourself out of the window" into " Don't lean out of the window"

G


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Stayed overnight at a small aire in Picardy. It was attached to a museum based on an old canal tunnel that connected the Somme catchment with? ?

Two of us sat in an auditurium for 30? And paid 2 euro for a live lecture with audio isual aids. Then athe the request of the lecturer spent the next 2 hours proof reading the English translations.

The worst part was having to argue every single correction we made :lol: 

Dick


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

It is the one's where they have been helped and there, their and they're have been used wrongly that makes me chuckle.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Would that be a bit like the ones where the word ones gains an apostrophe where none is required, since it's neither an abbreviation nor possessive?

:lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

What makes me smile is spotting the unwelcome nationality  

A couple of years ago I noticed the number of multilingual signs in Denmark including semiofficial ones in railway carriages. The were in (apart from Danish) French and English niether of which country has a land border with Denmark. German was, even close to the border, notable by its absence.

In a campsite in Portugal this year they had many multi lingual signs. Portugese, Spanish, English, German, Dutch and even a couple of what looked like nordic languages but NO FRENCH. The French seemed to be as common there as any other nationality! They did however tend to congregate and keep themselves to themselves. No wonder I thought  

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> Would that be a bit like the ones where the word ones gains an apostrophe where none is required, since it's neither an abbreviation nor possessive?
> 
> :lol:


Don't get me started Roger :lol: I've come to the conclusion that the apostrophe pedants are a relatively recent phenomena.

A study of the signage in Regents Park tube Station for instance will show no apostrophe until fairly recent times. Where the Victorians illiterate?

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hoist by your own pétard Dick!

_*Where* (sic) the Victorians illiterate? _

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> . . . Where the Victorians illiterate?
> Dick


Surely it must be "Someone's Law" that any post commenting on other people's errors has a high probability of containing errors itself.

(Says he, pondering whether that sentence was a statement, or a question hence missing a question mark.)

:lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Hoist by your own pétard Dick!
> 
> _*Where* (sic) the Victorians illiterate? _
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I thought the French had stopped using accents ? Especially on words that are part of the English vocabulary.

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am just showing off that I know how to do "ALT 130" é


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> I am just showing off that I know how to do "ALT 130" é[/quote
> 
> Ah ! Thank you for that. Must have a go when I get back to my computer.
> 
> G


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > . . . Where the Victorians illiterate?
> ...


I was taugh never to drop my aiches Roger

Dich


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Never been refused entry on any site with a tag axle.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

teensvan said:


> Never been refused entry on any site with a tag axle.


Doesn't mean it doesn't happen though!

We've not had a problem at the vast majority of French sites we've visited but we have, nonetheless, been turned away from two sites because of our 'tag' axle.

Visit enough sites and it will happen eventually!

Ian


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Never been refused entry on any site with a tag axle.


It's fascinating how these threads meander away from the OP's thoughts.

Anyway, what's "a site with a tag axle?" (Only kidding).


----------

